# Many tears rehoming policy



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if many tears rehome to homes with un-neutered dogs? 
I know on their site it says they don't but surely if the rescue is neutered/spayed it shouldn't make much difference?


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I beleive all existing dogs need to be neutered


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Like most rescues - no. But you can't say anything on the blanket policy because rescues have to put them in place to protect the dogs that go through their doors. Despite the fact that many good homes are overlooked because the fence isn't quite 6ft, they work some hours during the day, they have dogs that aren't spayed/neutered. And saying that their policies take a good home away - thats classed as rescue bashing.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I would imagine so, especially as many tears often have ex-breeding dogs.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

No they dont

We enquired about a spayed bitch from them, was told no! Hmmm even if they were both entire I didnt realise that 2 bitches could make puppies


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

That's rather worrying. How many good homes are overlooked because they have an entire dog/bitch?

If the rescue dog's spayed/neutered then it can't be bred so the policy makes no sense.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> That's rather worrying. How many good homes are overlooked because they have an entire dog/bitch?
> 
> If the rescue dog's spayed/neutered then it can't be bred so the policy makes no sense.


Perhaps they don't want to be rehoming to people who may possibly be breeding considering the reasons why most their dogs are with them?

I don't really see a problem with the policies, but then I don't plan on having any unfixed animals so I'm obviously biased.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

The problem is too many irresponsible owners. As a rescue doesn't know 'you' from Adam they can't really have one rule for some and another for others.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^^ this.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Perhaps they don't want to be rehoming to people who may possibly be breeding considering the reasons why most their dogs are with them?


I think that's it (and why most rescues won't rehome where there's an un-neutered dog)



Phoolf said:


> I don't really see a problem with the policies, but then I don't plan on having any unfixed animals so I'm obviously biased.


Not necessarily to do with neutering but personally, I think that every potential adopter should be looked at on an individual basis ..... it would surely result in more dogs being rehomed which surely has to be a good thing?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We got turned down because the homechecker didn't like our 'wall of rats'


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Scorcher wasn't neutered due to medical reasons and she never ever got pregnant while with me (although she was a breeding machine before she came to me).

It's not difficult to ensure your bitches don't get pregnant.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Not necessarily to do with neutering but personally, I think that every potential adopter should be looked at on an individual basis ..... it would surely result in more dogs being rehomed which surely has to be a good thing?


That would be nice. It would be nice if every welfare benefit was means tested instead of being arbitrary, however it's just more efficien this way, and even on an individual basis mistakes can be made. Mistakes are often made even with this policy.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> We got turned down because the homechecker didn't like our 'wall of rats'


What?

Seriously.

The rats wont make any difference to the dog.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> We got turned down because the homechecker didn't like our 'wall of rats'


That's a bit extreme, why would rats make a difference.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I can think of one very good reason- hormones! 

I know of a few female dogs that have fallen out with their best friend while they were in heat. Dixie is spayed, and she HATES bitches on heat, even her pal Teal from 3 doors up who she normally loves to run about with. 
Years ago I was looking after my cousins collie who came on heat while we had her and I had to get them to take her back because there was no way they could both be in the same house all the time. 
I did think she would be different with a dog that lives here full time but I did have someone who could take her IF she had fallen out with Xiva while she was on heat.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> Well I can think of one very good reason- hormones!


Luckily both my girls are okay together and doing have any issues with in heat bitches (we've met a few on walks now and my in laws have an entire poodle bitch who often comes stays in season and we visit).

As I understand it some breeds dislike other dogs of the same gender so what about those who have a bitch but wish to adopt a dog or have a dog and wish to adopt a bitch?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> That would be nice. It would be nice if every welfare benefit was means tested instead of being arbitrary, however it's just more efficien this way, and even on an individual basis mistakes can be made. Mistakes are often made even with this policy.


Sorry don't agree ..... there are so many dogs needing homes now & the problem is becoming so over-whelming that something needs to be done to get more of them into homes (and stop so many being destroyed) .....

I'm sure it would also cut down on BYB as well as people who are routinely turned down by rescues don't always have many other options but to go to BYB (not everyone can afford to pay pedigree prices unfortunately)

Most people have to work to pay the bills ... but if there are arrangements in place for the dog's welfare when they're out - what's the problem with that?

In many cases, people I know who work, spend much more quality time with their dogs when they're not at work and the dogs get way more exercise than some of those whose owners are with them most / nearly all day.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> What?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> The rats wont make any difference to the dog.





Goldstar said:


> That's a bit extreme, why would rats make a difference.


I think some people just don't like rats, & I do have rather a lot  in big cages, & including the storage shelves they do take up a whole wall. The homechecker's face was a picture of distaste when she saw them


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I think some people just don't like rats, & I do have rather a lot  in big cages, & including the storage shelves they do take up a whole wall. The homechecker's face was a picture of distaste when she saw them


Shouldn't that go in your favor though? as you clearly care for your current animals to give them such big cages ect.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry don't agree ..... there are so many dogs needing homes now & the problem is becoming so over-whelming that something needs to be done to get more of them into homes (and stop so many being destroyed) .....
> 
> I'm sure it would also cut down on BYB as well as people who are routinely turned down by rescues don't always have many other options but to go to BYB (not everyone can afford to pay pedigree prices unfortunately)
> 
> ...


I don't think the problem is with rescues, I think they're unfairly blamed in this whole situation. Rescues didnt cause the rescue crisis, they didn't cause overbreeding, they do their best with a crap situation and try to ensure that if they do rehome a dog it's to the right people who will give them a home for life, not keep bouncing the dogs around. I think if you go to a few rescues you'll find many are more flexible with others, if you have things in place for your current dogs while you work etc. they may not have a problem with your working status etc. It's a case of shopping around, as it should be when buying a puppy.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Shouldn't that go in your favor though? as you clearly care for your current animals to give them such big cages ect.


I guess we'll never know, I'm glad we didn't pass TBH, I don't think the dog I fell in love with on their site would have worked out in our house. It was a long way to go & get him too, so a long way to go back if things didn't work out. Our local rescue was much more accommodating & it all worked out great in the end


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> *Sorry don't agree ..... there are so many dogs needing homes now & the problem is becoming so over-whelming that something needs to be done to get more of them into homes (and stop so many being destroyed) ..... *
> 
> I'm sure it would also cut down on BYB as well as people who are routinely turned down by rescues don't always have many other options but to go to BYB (not everyone can afford to pay pedigree prices unfortunately)
> 
> ...


*Then more people need to start helping out and volunteering. *It's no good criticising if there isn't going to be more man power to help out. People can complain as much as they want but as long as the majority of rescues are run on a shoestring by volunteers who work full time as well as having their own families and dogs, then there isn't time to be as one to one as we would all like.

In the past two weeks I have done 4 homechecks on my lunch hour and after work through Rescue Helpers Unite. I've also done 2 assessments for another rescue that I volunteer for and provided after adoption support over the phone and will have a follow up visit next week. It's left me very little time to do anything else and I will have to cut down on what I do next month as I will be busier at work.

It is very tiring to help do all this around my job and life and lots of people burn out because of it. We don't have the time to also sit down and consider each person individually if their circumstances have form. The kids thing is often quoted - if we've had 10 dogs rehomed to families with children and 9 have bounced then that is the data we have to go on. You might be the best home in the world but we don't know you. We can only go on what has or hasn't worked before.

ETA: About the rats thing - I don't know what breed/x-breed you were looking at but if it was one with a potentially high prey drive then I wouldn't have passed a home that had a lot of small animals. Too much potential for accidents and too much stress on all the animals concerned.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> not everyone can afford to pay pedigree prices unfortunately


Sorry but I find this a bullsh*t excuse. Why can they not save up so that they CAN afford to pay the price of a decent breeder? That's what I'd do rather than line the pockets of a crappy breeder.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I don't think the problem is with rescues, I think they're unfairly blamed in this whole situation. Rescues didnt cause the rescue crisis, they didn't cause overbreeding, they do their best with a crap situation and try to ensure that if they do rehome a dog it's to the right people who will give them a home for life, not keep bouncing the dogs around. I think if you go to a few rescues you'll find many are more flexible with others, if you have things in place for your current dogs while you work etc. they may not have a problem with your working status etc. It's a case of shopping around, as it should be when buying a puppy.


It's not just about working - I know people who've been turned down for a whole host of reasons ....

I know rescues didn't cause the problem & do their best .... but I do firmly believe every potential adopter should be looked at on an individual basis .....

Some dogs come in where the background is known and, for example, may well have been used to being left all day - so there is no reason why that dog can't be rehomed where it may be left for a few hours.....

Also, depending on where you live, there might not be that many rescues near you so you might not have that option.

It's the same with cats .. I volunteered with a local rescue which is near a city - so the majority of the cats have been indoor cats & a lot of the pens have notes on which say things like "has lived indoors until now" - but they now won't rehome to anyone who doesn't have a garden for the cat to get out into ..... & they've also recently changed their policy and won't rehome to FT workers!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

It really is such a shame.

I have never had any of my boys fixed, to me it is the danger of a needless op and a risk I am not willing to take. They have never fathered any litters, intended or accidental!

I really do think they should go case to case, as they still vet the people they agree to at first, why not good dog owners who have unfixed dogs too?

It's a shame as I think I have provided my dogs with a good life overall, that I would be discounted for not wanting a needless operation.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Sorry but I find this a bullsh*t excuse. Why can they not save up so that they CAN afford to pay the price of a decent breeder? That's what I'd do rather than line the pockets of a crappy breeder.


I'm not agreeing with it ..... but it is unfortunately what happens.

I was really shocked the other day reading one of the threads on here (I think it was about where your dog came from, but could be wrong) - at how many people on here got their dogs from BYB so ... if people who genuinely care for their dogs and come on forums like this get them there - of course it's going to happen out in the general population - many of whom have no idea about things like BYB etc


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> It's not just about working - I know people who've been turned down for a whole host of reasons ....
> 
> I know rescues didn't cause the problem & do their best .... but I do firmly believe every potential adopter should be looked at on an individual basis .....
> 
> ...


People lie. All the time. About everything to do with the dog to get you to take it.

You cannot take a former owners word for it - you need to make an independent assessment and you can't always check the leaving issue if you don't have enough foster homes. Plus dogs behave completely differently in different homes so while in one it may be alright to be left, in another it may become destructive and develop separation anxiety.

There are dogs that have been re-homed to FT workers who have never been left before and they have settled fine (with a break obv) and there are others who the owners have sworn blind they were fine being left for 8 or 9 hours a day which have severe separation anxiety (which is the real reason they were handed in despite the owner saying it was a move etc.).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> What?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> The rats wont make any difference to the dog.


Well, it would make a HUGE difference to my lurcher! He loves to hunt and kill rats, rabbits and squirrels (not my choice, but stems from his former life, I believe). If I had pet rats in the house (and I used to, before I had him btw) then he would be constantly tormented. Wanting to get at them and not being able to. I suspect the rats would be pretty upset too. I wouldn't risk him with a cat either, for the same reason.

Please don't suggest that he could be trained to accept them and leave them alone. I am 99.9% sure that would never work.  His instinct is too strong.

I could not live in a house where I had to watch the dog's every move, make sure doors were always shut, cages were locked, rats weren't free-ranging, etc. etc. No fun for me at all.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I must admit I've herd a whole bunch of reasons for being turned down,

When I first got my own place I wanted a cat, I went to cat protection. They turned me down over the phone because I was "not old enough to have a cat", really? I was 18 and lived with my partner (who's now my husband) and didn't have any other animals. 

I ended up making a very silly decision and to cut a long story short, my local pet shop had kittens in and I came home with Martha. 

I know better now but at the time I was new into my house, I wanted company, a house is not a home without animals.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I guess we'll never know, I'm glad we didn't pass TBH, I don't think the dog I fell in love with on their site would have worked out in our house. It was a long way to go & get him too, so a long way to go back if things didn't work out. Our local rescue was much more accommodating & it all worked out great in the end


Well, there we are then.  The rescue wants to find a forever home for an animal that has already suffered at the hands of irresponsible owners. They want to make absolutely sure that they have sent the animal to a home with the very best chance of success. It is a disaster for the animal if it has to be returned. Something the rescues strive to avoid at all costs.

You have answered your own question


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, there we are then.  The rescue wants to find a forever home for an animal that has already suffered at the hands of irresponsible owners. They want to make absolutely sure that they have sent the animal to a home with the very best chance of success. It is a disaster for the animal if it has to be returned. Something the rescues strive to avoid at all costs.
> 
> You have answered your own question


I'll hold my hands up & admit, I wasn't thinking clearly, we'd recently lost our German Shepherd to cancer & I foolishly spent my time trawling rescue sites to stop myself having to deal with what we'd been through. I convinced myself that two large male dogs would have worked in our house, in retrospect it really wouldn't, my resident male would have become very stressed.

But I still think turning someone down because of pet rats was possibly a bit much


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> But I still think turning someone down because of pet rats was possibly a bit much


At least you weren't turned down for having "too much stuff" whatever the hell that means  Makes us sound like bloody hoarders!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I don't think the problem is with rescues, I think they're unfairly blamed in this whole situation. Rescues didnt cause the rescue crisis, they didn't cause overbreeding, they do their best with a crap situation and try to ensure that if they do rehome a dog it's to the right people who will give them a home for life, not keep bouncing the dogs around. I think if you go to a few rescues you'll find many are more flexible with others, if you have things in place for your current dogs while you work etc. they may not have a problem with your working status etc. It's a case of shopping around, as it should be when buying a puppy.


Whilst I agree - I was turned down for having an entire male (Lou) and as you know me and I have many things in my favour - I was told no. Even though I wanted to adopt a male that was neutered and I am around most of the day every day. I even said if it was something to do with them both being male I was happy to go the miles and go out with the fosterer and show them that it wouldn't matter. But they wouldn't even give me that. The dog was rehomed but sadly died because he escaped and tried to make his way back to his foster home. His foster even said that he would've done better if there were dogs in the home already as he needed a friend.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> At least you weren't *turned down for having "too much stuff"* whatever the hell that means  Makes us sound like bloody hoarders!


Oh damn, I'm screwed!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SLB said:


> Whilst I agree - I was turned down for having an entire male (Lou) and as you know me and I have many things in my favour - I was told no. Even though I wanted to adopt a male that was neutered and I am around most of the day every day. I even said if it was something to do with them both being male I was happy to go the miles and go out with the fosterer and show them that it wouldn't matter. But they wouldn't even give me that. The dog was rehomed but sadly died because he escaped and tried to make his way back to his foster home. His foster even said that he would've done better if there were dogs in the home already as he needed a friend.


Maybe they worry about aggression between neutered and unneutered dogs? I know so many neutered ones who have a problem with those who are intact.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Oh damn, I'm screwed!


Me too! OK, not 'How Clean is Your House?' hoardy, but hoardy just the same


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't like the blanket policies that rescues have.

Yes, rescues are busy so one to ones can be difficult, but surely it is worth the time to get more dogs home... it is better all round in the long run - less dogs to look after because they have new homes, and more dogs happy with a new owner.

I fully understand that people lie, but there is no way of ever getting around that... even people who fulfill ever criteria could possibly not make the best owner... Heck, I know a number of people with rescues who do not do things that I, personally, find unacceptable. One lets her dog off lead when she *knows* he will take off running, and has on a number of occasions have disappeared for over half an hour. Another walks his dog off lead by the main road (actually, I know two who do that). Another one does not walk her dog (I am meaning for months at a time, not just the odd day here and there), and the only walks her dog gets is when he friend takes her out... and he does that as a favour when he has time (he has his own two dogs). None of those are things I find responsible or acceptable, and I would be surprised if the rescues thought they were, but yet they are all deemed acceptable by the rescue who rehomed them their dogs.

I have one neutered and one entire dog. Jake was neutered because he was from a rescue centre, and they requested he be neutered (I got him at 8 weeks old). Arrow isn't neutered, and I have no current plans to do so. Now, I think I am a pretty good dog owner, and I am responsible with my dogs... so, I hate to think that in the future I would be refused a dog purely because Arrow isn't neutered. And I will be damned if the reason I do neuter him is because a rescue tells me to.

The rescue situation IS at crisis point... thousand and thousands of dogs are being killed because there are just not enough homes available, so a rescues main priority should be to get those dogs into homes... surely if that means taking a bit of extra time to talk to the potential adopters one to one it is worth it? Of course that takes trust, and of course they will get it wrong sometimes but they will never be able foolproof it (with or without blanket policies), as sad as that is. It is the exact same for breeders, who have to trust the potential puppy owners to nurture and care for their puppies that they have bred (BYBs very rarely care, but ethical breeders do care - that is what I consider to be a criteria for an ethical breeder).

I looked at rescues before I looked at breeders when I was wanting to add another... I had decided I wanted a BC, so I looked at breed specific rescues... some of them have a policy that they will not rehome a dog to someone who lives in a town, or built up area... I was surprised to say the least. Of course some dogs won't be suitable to live in such areas, but many would and so that straight away takes away many potential homes... then you get to them not rehoming to homes with children under 8 years old, they won't rehome if the owners work full time, they won't rehome dogs under 1 year old etc.

Rescues obviously have their reasons for the policies they do, but they do not IMO work. And, because I have Arrow, I'm not sure I will be able to get a dog from a rescue again while I have... which, I think is very sad.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rescues have a duty to the animals in their care. I doubt they would deliberately create obstacles to rehoming an animal for the sake of it. I imagine their policies and decisions are based on experience.

Ultimately, they are rescuing animals from misery and harm and serving the best interests of those animals. They are not providing a service to the public.

There are alternatives.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Where is this time supposed to come from? People who volunteer for rescue have lives and jobs of their own and all the rescue stuff has to fit around that.

Does anyone who is advocating all of these perfect one to ones actually have any experience of trying to run a busy rescue? I'm only on the periphery (don't do transport or any actual care for the dogs) and I can't do anymore unless that is *all* I do outside of work.

If you want rescues to be so accommodating then get out there and help! Not just with donations but with your time as well.

The majority of the rescues I work with don't have blanket bans (except the ones that take in pound dogs) but I have seen some truly terrible placements when they have tried to be more flexible and all of those dogs have bounced.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, all I can say is that I have heard some pretty ridiculous reasons for people being turned down for dogs... Three of those people now have dogs they got from elsewhere, and they are fabulous owners! It was most definitely the rescues loss on that one!

Also, not all dogs from rescues have had a hard life... it is said often on here, when people suggest others to get rescues that a lot of them don't come with issues etc because they have come from good homes that, for one reason or another, just cannot keep them. It is always sad that a dog is in rescue, but it doesn't mean they have had a hard life and more and more rescues are using fosters rather than placing the dogs in kennels.

I just think that a lot of good homes are lost due to blanket policies. It is MY opinion that blanket policies do not work.



L/C said:


> If you want rescues to be so accommodating then get out there and help! Not just with donations but with your time as well.


I don't think comments like that are fair. You do not know what people do or do not do, AND you do not know everyone's situation... Not everyone is in a position to help out with time, and maybe money is the only way they can help.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

L/C said:


> If you want rescues to be so accommodating then get out there and help! Not just with donations but with your time as well.


I am actually training up this month to start at the end of this month after waiting 6 months for my local rescue to have space for me as a volunteer with dogs, cats, ferrets, grooming and home checking.:yesnod:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I do home checks for Many Tears I mostly check the garden and I certainly wouldn't bother if anyone had rats unless the dog being adopted hated small Furies and that would be for the Furies benefit.Most of Many Tears dogs are ex puppy farms and death row from the pounds.they are stricter with there rules than some rescues but the otherside is some people do come out with some porkies,I have been to a house with a 100ft garden with a 6ft fence to find it was a flat on the 8th floor.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

L/C said:


> If you want rescues to be so accommodating then get out there and help! Not just with donations but with your time as well.


I do donate and I have emailed twice in a month to ask to help with home checks for my local rescue to no reply.

Some of us do try but get turned down or no answer!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Sorry but I find this a bullsh*t excuse. Why can they not save up so that they CAN afford to pay the price of a decent breeder? That's what I'd do rather than line the pockets of a crappy breeder.


I agree.

In fact, I wouldn't expect to buy a dog without thinking about it and stuff first. Why is something too expensive just cos you don't have money in your pocket right now? Some people have more money than others, but if you want something then you save up. Same as if I wanted a new car. Cars aren't "too expensive" just cos I couldn't go out and buy one right now.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> I don't think comments like that are fair. You do not know what people do or do not do, AND you do not know everyone's situation... Not everyone is in a position to help out with time, and maybe money is the only way they can help.


That's why I asked if the people who are criticising have any experience. Most rescues just want to do better so if you have constructive criticism it can be really helpful to them.

Maybe they can't help out with time - I'm not saying they should if they can't. But if people can't help out with time because they have other things going on then where do you think all this extra time should come from that the current volunteers should have for one to ones and extensive background checks of potential adopters that seem unsuitable on paper? 



shetlandlover said:


> I am actually training up this month to start at the end of this month after waiting 6 months for my local rescue to have space for me as a volunteer with dogs, cats, ferrets, grooming and home checking.:yesnod:


That's great. It sounds lovely. I wished I lived near enough to somewhere to actually get hands on time with the dogs. I luffs ferrets. :001_wub:



emmaviolet said:


> I do donate and I have emailed twice in a month to ask to help with home checks for my local rescue to no reply.
> 
> Some of us do try but get turned down or no answer!


If you haven't had any luck with your local rescue then  Rescue Helpers Unite is a great site that can connect you with rescues that may need homechecks near to where you live.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> It really is such a shame.
> 
> I have never had any of my boys fixed, to me it is the danger of a needless op and a risk I am not willing to take. They have never fathered any litters, intended or accidental!
> 
> ...


Why don't you email or ring Many Tears and see what they say?

When I saw Holly on the internet a year ago I emailed the rescue centre to enquire whether they still had her and stated I lived well over a 100 miles away. I did give references and stated my experience.


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

L/C said:


> Where is this time supposed to come from? People who volunteer for rescue have lives and jobs of their own and all the rescue stuff has to fit around that.
> 
> Does anyone who is advocating all of these perfect one to ones actually have any experience of trying to run a busy rescue? I'm only on the periphery (don't do transport or any actual care for the dogs) and I can't do anymore unless that is *all* I do outside of work.
> 
> ...


I think this is a really fair statement.

Also wouldn't insurance be relevant to some requirements too?

And if you shop around with rescues there are definitely some who are more flexible on various rules including letting you rehome with un-neutered dogs.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

L/C said:


> If you haven't had any luck with your local rescue then  Rescue Helpers Unite is a great site that can connect you with rescues that may need homechecks near to where you live.





Twiggy said:


> Why don't you email or ring Many Tears and see what they say?
> 
> When I say Holly on the internet a year ago I emailed the rescue centre to enquire whether they still had her and stated I lived well over a 100 miles away. I did give references and stated my experience.


Thank you both for the suggestions, I will have a look and send some emails off asap. I just saw my local one needed the help but then I never heard back.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll just describe my own circumstances in case anyone think I am some sort of zealot - when I adopted my first dog we lived in a first floor flat, no garden, in the centre of London, full time workers and first time dog owners.

We adopted a greyhound, suitable breed for our circumstances but completely wrong dog. He should have gone to a quieter location, with a resident greyhound/lurcher with people who already had experience of the breed. We kept him despite all of his issues but many people wouldn't have and they would have been perfectly justified in returning him as he was not placed in the right home! We were a good home for a dog but not him and both he and I would have had an easier time if he had gone to another home.

It is really, really important to make a good match and quite often adopters will not listen to you when you say that the dog they have their heart set on isn't right. And then you have people complaining that they have been turned down because they work/have kids/etc. when in actual fact they've just been turned down _for that dog_.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Me too! OK, not 'How Clean is Your House?' hoardy, but hoardy just the same


We were moved from a 3 bedroom house with a garage and attic to a 2 bed flat. We've got a massive tool chest stuck in the dining room coz it won't fit down the stairs to the cellar (hubby won't get rid even though in the 5 years he's had it he has never used it) and about 10 boxes full of books that I refuse to put down in the cellar in case it floods and they get wrecked. It's hardly floor to ceiling junk lol. Yet "too much stuff" was the reason we failed our home check.



> If you want rescues to be so accommodating then get out there and help! Not just with donations but with your time as well.


The shelter I got Rupert from bent their rules because I volunteered there and they knew me. I didn't volunteer there just to get a dog, I genuinely enjoyed it and would love to do it again. But it's not always that simple. I can't get to the closest shelter here and even if I could I doubt they'd have me since I'm scummy British military and they don't like us (which I honestly believe is the real reason we failed a home check). Home checks aren't something I'm comfortable doing and the lack of transport would make it very difficult anyway. Nor am I comfortable fostering for the Cyprus rescues having looked into it and asked questions. I'd love to volunteer, especially as at the moment I'm unemployed and unlikely to find a job, but under the circumstances it doesn't seem possible. I don't give money as I can't afford to.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

decided to troll this thread now (she is taking the pee out of her-selves here peeps x)

policys are policys - they have their own validation for said reasons, my dogs are not neutered, but then again I am not in the want to home a rescue in the near future, if I was and it was a requirement then I would x

having said that all my cats are neutered, and even with my viscous ravaging dogs rehomed two rescue cats x 

I have also rescued ex-race horses, and their requirement was no barbed wire, so I spent a fortune and a mahoosive amount of time making my paddocks safe - you do what you have to do in some cases x


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

It isn't always that simple - but if you can't help then it seems unfair to demand rescues do more and more with fewer volunteers and less money.

Everyone I know who helps out/works for/fund raises for rescue doesn't want to be obstinate and difficult, doesn't want dogs to miss out on good homes and would love to be able to devote time to one to ones with potential adopters who don't seem suitable at first.

But we're only human and there are only so many hours in the day. Are there bad rescues? Yes. Are there people on power trips working in rescues? Of course. But the vast majority of people are doing it because they are trying to help and yes, it may seem to the person on the outside that the blanket rule is ridiculous but the rescue usually has a good reason for it. And quite often if you are willing to demonstrate how you would overcome the issue, then they will be willing to work with you if they can.


----------

